# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: HSL nopeuttaa Jokeri-linjaa avorahastuksella ja vuorovälien tasaamisella

## RSS

HSL nopeuttaa Jokeri-linjaa avorahastuksella ja vuorovälien tasaamisella

HSL, Helsingin kaupunki, Espoon kaupunki ja Uudenmaan ELY-keskus ovat laatineet yhdessä suunnitelman, kuinka Itäkeskuksesta Westendiin ajavan Jokeri-linjan liikennettä voisi nopeuttaa ja tehdä sujuvammaksi. Kehittämistoimet koskevat uutta liikennöintisopimuskautta, joka alkaa elokuussa 2013.

Jokeri-linja, joka aloitti vuonna 2003, on ollut menestys. Vuodesta 2006 vuoteen 2011 linjan matkustajamäärä on kasvanut 40 prosenttia eli huomattavasti enemmän kuin joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät keskimäärin. Suuri matkustajamäärä on tuonut mukanaan myös ongelmia. Bussien täsmällisyys on ollut heikkoa etenkin linjan loppupäässä. Koska vuoroväli on tiheä, bussit ketjuuntuvat, jolloin lähdöt kuormittuvat epätasaisesti ja osa autoista kulkee täynnä.

Jokerista avorahastuksen pilottilinja

Jokeri-linjalla siirrytään avorahastukseen kokeiluluontoisesti syysliikenteen 2013 alusta lähtien. Avorahastuksessa matkustajat huolehtivat itse lippujen ostamisesta ja leimaamisesta. Liikenteen täsmällisyys lisääntyy ja matkanteko nopeutuu, sillä jonot lyhenevät, kun matkustajat voivat nousta bussiin myös muista kuin kuljettajan ovista.  Avorahastus on tätä nykyä pääkaupunkiseudulla käytössä metrossa, lähijunissa ja raitiovaunuissa.

Myös kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen nopeuttaa liikennettä, kun bussi ei joudu seisomaan pysäkeillä aikaa, jonka lipun myynti vie. Jokeri-linjalla luovutaan kuljettajarahastuksesta, kun pääkaupunkiseudun uusi lippu- ja informaatiojärjestelmä otetaan käyttöön, mikä tapahtuu näillä näkymin vuonna 2015.

Jokeri on sekä avorahastuksessa että kuljettajarahastuksesta luopumisessa pilottilinja, jonka kokemuksia tutkitaan, ennen kuin muilla linjoilla tehdään päätöksiä rahastusjärjestelmän muutoksista.  Tietoja Jokerin avorahastuskokeilusta käsitellään HSL:n hallituksessa syksyllä 2014. Vasta sen jälkeen tehdään päätös, siirrytäänkö linjalla pysyvästi avorahastukseen.

Liikenteenohjaaja tasaa vuorovälejä

Jokerin täsmällisyyttä voidaan parantaa myös bussien vuorovälejä tasaamalla. Tasauksesta huolehtii liikenteenohjaaja, joka seuraa bussien sijaintia reaaliajassa GPS-paikannuksen avulla. Jos bussi alkaa saavuttaa toista, liikenteenohjaaja soittaa takimmaiseen bussiin ja kehottaa kuljettajaa hidastamaan. Vastaavantyyppistä bussiliikenteen ohjausta käytetään runkoliikenteessä monissa Euroopan kaupungeissa, esimerkiksi Tukholmassa.

Bussien ketjuuntumista voidaan vähentää myös poistamalla liikennevaloetuudet etuajassa ajavilta busseilta.

HSL on selvittänyt myös kaluston koon vaikutuksia Jokerin liikenteen sujumiseen ja liikennöintikustannuksiin. Sekä nivel- että teliautoilla on etunsa. HSL:n mielestä Jokeri-linjan vuonna 2013 alkava sopimuskausi kannattaa kilpailuttaa niin, että mukana on sekä teli- että nivelbussivaihtoehto, minkä jälkeen valitaan vaihtoehdoista kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisin.

Tiet Jokerille sopiviksi

Jokerin liikennettä voidaan nopeuttaa myös kehittämällä liikenteen infrastruktuuria eli muun muassa rakentamalla nykyistä väljempiä bussipysäkkejä, uusia joukkoliikennekaistoja sekä nykyistä sujuvampia liittymiä. HSL, Espoon kaupunki ja Uudenmaan ELY-keskus ovat laatineet raportin Espoon tie- ja katuverkon parannuksista, joita Jokerin sujuvoittaminen edellyttäisi. Helsingin kaupunki on laatinut aluettaan koskevan vastaavan selvityksen omana työnään.

HSL esittää, että hankkeet toteutettaisiin uuden liikennöintisopimuksen alkuun mennessä.



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Koala

Mun mielestä ei sovi oikein Jokerin imagoon että reitillä on hidastetöyssyjä.

----------


## antti

Luulen että kaltaisiani kriminaalisti ajattelevia ihmisiä on enemmänkin. Avorahastuksen toteutuessa pummimatkustajien määrä aivan varmasti kasvaa melkoisesti. Jokerilinjalla tällainen avorahastustouhu on kaikenlisäksi turhaa. Jos ei lasketa yölinjoja sekä laiva- ja lentoterminaaleihin liikennöiviä linjoja, sujuu rahastustoiminta nopeasti nykyiselläänkin. Jokerilla musta tuntuu olettamalla suurin osa asiakkaista on pks-liikennettä säännöllisesti käyttävää ja tällaiset osaavat toimia sujuvasti kyytiin tullessaan. Ajatusleikkinä paljonkohan lisääntyisi lipputulot jos avorahastuksesta luovuttaisiin kokonaan; Raitiovaunuihin konduktöörit ja metroihin veräjät Tukholman malliin. Osaako kukaan arvioida tätä.

----------


## Samppa

HSL menettää arvion mukaan vuosittain n. 10 miljoonaa euroa maksamattomina matkoina. Eniten ilman asianmukaista lippua kulkevia on lähijunissa. Toisaalta matkoja maksetaan n. 260 miljoonalla eurolla.

----------


## chauffer

> Jokerilinjalla tällainen avorahastustouhu on kaikenlisäksi turhaa. Jos ei lasketa yölinjoja sekä laiva- ja lentoterminaaleihin liikennöiviä linjoja, sujuu rahastustoiminta nopeasti nykyiselläänkin. Jokerilla musta tuntuu olettamalla suurin osa asiakkaista on pks-liikennettä säännöllisesti käyttävää ja tällaiset osaavat toimia sujuvasti kyytiin tullessaan.


Seuraapa ensi kerralla Jokerilla kuinka paljon etuovesta sisääntulevilla kestää tuo sisään tulo kun pysäkki täynnä porukkaa? Ja arvioi sitten paljonko aika lyhenisi kun sama määrä ihmisiä tulisi kolmesta ovesta? Kortinlukijat tulee joka ovelle, sen käyttäminen se hidasta on suurimmalle osalle, ehdin myydä monesti pari kerta lippua samassa ajassa kuin yksi ostaa kortinlukijalta arvolipun!

----------


## Knightrider

> Kortinlukijat tulee joka ovelle, sen käyttäminen se hidasta on suurimmalle osalle, ehdin myydä monesti pari kerta lippua samassa ajassa kuin yksi ostaa kortinlukijalta arvolipun!


Toisaalta, jos n. 70%:lla Jokerin matkustajista on kausilippu, he eivät tarvitse laitetta avorahastuksessa. Muista myös vaihdolla matkustavat. Laitteen käyttö tuskin hankaloittaa täten matkan kulkua.

----------


## chauffer

> Toisaalta, jos n. 70%:lla Jokerin matkustajista on kausilippu, he eivät tarvitse laitetta avorahastuksessa. Muista myös vaihdolla matkustavat. Laitteen käyttö tuskin hankaloittaa täten matkan kulkua.


Tarkoitinkin sitä hitautta tämänhetkisellä systeemillä kun jokaisen on kortti näytettävä  :Laughing:  anteeksi kun ilmaisin epäselvästi..  :Redface:

----------


## sm3

> HelBille tulee siis Scaloja (low entry) Jokerille, varmistetun tiedon mukaan.


Etumatala avorahastukseen... Saa luvan olla hyvä alusta, ja hyvin rakennettu kori.

----------


## GT8N

> HelBille tulee siis Scaloja (low entry) Jokerille, varmistetun tiedon mukaan.


Voi ... harmi.
Siinäpä loistava auto avorahastukseen! Mukavaa odotella takaovesta ylöskönyäviä matkustajia. Etumatalia suosiva kilpailutuspistejärjestelmä sekä tilaajan uskalluksen puute vaatia täysmatalia autoja johtaa siihen, että linjalle tulee kalustoa joka ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista.  :Mad:  Saapa nähdä mitä johtopäätöksiä avorahastuskokeilusta tehdään, kun autot ovat mitä ovat. Tilauksesta LAK varmasti tekisi scaloja N-alustoille, niinkuin on tehnyt protoscalatkin. Liikennöitsijä tosin ei tällaista perusscalasta poikkeavaa hankintaa tee, kun tilaajalla ei ole älliä vaatia sellaista.

----------


## chauffer

En kyllä henkilökohtaisesti jaksa uskoa että niitä takimmaisesta ovesta sisään pyrkiviä kuitenkaan on ihan riesaksi asti, ainakaan jatkuvasti. Ja mitä todennäköisimmin kortinlukijat tulevat vain etu-ja keskioville. Aika nopeasti valtaosa matkustajista ymmärtää sen takimmaisen oven järkevimmän käyttötarkoituksen. Se että onko tämä tilaajan päätös olla vaatimatta täysmatalaa onkin sitten aivan toinen juttu  :Laughing:

----------


## Miska

> Voi ... harmi.
> Siinäpä loistava auto avorahastukseen! Mukavaa odotella takaovesta ylöskönyäviä matkustajia. Etumatalia suosiva kilpailutuspistejärjestelmä sekä tilaajan munattomuus vaatia täysmatalia autoja johtaa siihen, että linjalle tulee kalustoa joka ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista.  Saapa nähdä mitä johtopäätöksiä avorahastuskokeilusta tehdään, kun autot ovat mitä ovat. Tilauksesta LAK varmasti tekisi scaloja N-alustoille, niinkuin on tehnyt protoscalatkin. Liikennöitsijä tosin ei tällaista perusscalasta poikkeavaa hankintaa tee, kun tilaajalla ei ole älliä vaatia sellaista.


Linjan 550 kilpailutuksessa pisteytys oli tehty nivelbusseja ja täysmatalia autoja suosivaksi. Tästä huolimatta liikennöitsijät katsoivat, että low entry -tyyppinen telibussi oli kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisin ratkaisu. HelB:llä on kokemuksia täysmatalista telibusseista, Veolialla ja Nobinalla puolestaan on muun muassa Ruotsista runsaasti kokemuksia erilaisista kalustotyypeistä. Liikennöitsijät eivät selvästikään halua hankkia kalustoa, joka ei kestä Suomen kuoppaisia katuja ja muutenkin vaativia olosuhteita, vaan luottavat mieluiten vähiten ongelmallisiksi havaitsemiinsa ratkaisuihin. Oletan, että HSL ei halunnut ehdotonta täysmatalavaatimusta, koska täysmatalia HSL:n kalustovaatimukset täyttäviä busseja on tarjolla vain parilla valmistajalla, joiden valmistamasta kalustosta HSL-alueen liikennöitsijöillä ei ennestään ole kokemuksia tai kokemuksia on hyvin vähän (eivätkä ne vähätkään välttämättä kovin hyviä). On selvää, etteivät Scalan takaoven jyrkät rappuset sovellu sujuvaan sisäännousemiseen, mutta onko jossain sitten linjattu, että avorahastus tarkoittaisi myös takaoven käyttöä sisääntuloon?

----------


## joboo

No siitä sitten tuleekin monelle matkustajalle ilmainen kyyti.

----------


## GT8N

> Linjan 550 kilpailutuksessa pisteytys oli tehty nivelbusseja ja täysmatalia autoja suosivaksi. Tästä huolimatta liikennöitsijät katsoivat, että low entry -tyyppinen telibussi oli kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisin ratkaisu. HelB:llä on kokemuksia täysmatalista telibusseista, Veolialla ja Nobinalla puolestaan on muun muassa Ruotsista runsaasti kokemuksia erilaisista kalustotyypeistä. Liikennöitsijät eivät selvästikään halua hankkia kalustoa, joka ei kestä Suomen kuoppaisia katuja ja muutenkin vaativia olosuhteita, vaan luottavat mieluiten vähiten ongelmallisiksi havaitsemiinsa ratkaisuihin. Oletan, että HSL ei halunnut ehdotonta täysmatalavaatimusta, koska täysmatalia HSL:n kalustovaatimukset täyttäviä busseja on tarjolla vain parilla valmistajalla, joiden valmistamasta kalustosta HSL-alueen liikennöitsijöillä ei ennestään ole kokemuksia tai kokemuksia on hyvin vähän (eivätkä ne vähätkään välttämättä kovin hyviä). On selvää, etteivät Scalan takaoven jyrkät rappuset sovellu sujuvaan sisäännousemiseen, mutta onko jossain sitten linjattu, että avorahastus tarkoittaisi myös takaoven käyttöä sisääntuloon?


On totta, että täysmatalista autoista ei välttämättä aina ole ollut loistavia kokemuksia, mutta se ei ole syy olla ikuisesti hankkimatta niitä. Etumatalat autot ovat hallitsevassa asemassa pääkaupunkiseudulla ja soveltuvatkin hyvin nykyiseen suljettuun rahastukseen. Avorahastuksessa etumatalat autot eivät vain ole tarkoituksenmukaisin vaihtoehto, sillä varsinkin ruuhkaisilla pysäkeillä on merkitystä noustaanko autoon pääosin kahdesta vai kolmesta (tai nivelautossa neljästä) ovesta. Lisäksi pysäkeillä, joilla on matkustajien suuri vaihtuvuus, hidastaa takaoven lisäksi myös keskiovien vieressä olevat portaat matkustajien vaihtoa. HelB:in MAN-telien kaltaiset keski-eurooppalaistyyppiset "cityautot" olisivat omiaan avorahastukseen, sillä niissä matkustajien vaihto olisi nopeampaa kuin Scaloissa. Lisäksi ylikuormitetulla jokerilla MAN:in kaltaisissa autoissa olisi huomattavasti miellyttävämpää makustaa seisten, kuin ahtaassa Scalan takaosassa.

Vaikka asia ei ole ihan suoraan verrainnollinen, mutta jos NrI-vaunuissa olisi takaovella kolme porrasta enemmän ja vain yksi ovilehti, olisi se surkea avorahastukseen ja pidentäisi selvästi pysäkkiaikoja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> onko jossain sitten linjattu, että avorahastus tarkoittaisi myös takaoven käyttöä sisääntuloon?


Olisi järjetöntä linjata toisinkaan. Viestinnällisesti olisi jo ongelma saada läpi viesti "etu- ja keskiovesta sisään" verrattuna yksinkertaiseen "kaikista ovista sisään" -viestiin. Ja monimutkaistaisi käytäntöjä, jos meillä olisi bussit, joihin noustaan etuovesta sisään sekä ratikat, metrot ja junat, joihin noustaan kaikista ovista, ja sitten yksi ainoa bussilinja, johon noustaan etu- ja keskiovesta. On niitä takaovelle juoksijoita ratikoillakin niin paljon, että pakko siitä on päästä sisään.

----------


## sm3

> Olisi järjetöntä linjata toisinkaan. Viestinnällisesti olisi jo ongelma saada läpi viesti "etu- ja keskiovesta sisään" verrattuna yksinkertaiseen "kaikista ovista sisään" -viestiin. Ja monimutkaistaisi käytäntöjä, jos meillä olisi bussit, joihin noustaan etuovesta sisään sekä ratikat, metrot ja junat, joihin noustaan kaikista ovista, ja sitten yksi ainoa bussilinja, johon noustaan etu- ja keskiovesta. On niitä takaovelle juoksijoita ratikoillakin niin paljon, että pakko siitä on päästä sisään.


Luulen etteivät ihmiset niin tyhmiä ole etteivätkö tajuaisi että on helpompi nousta keski- ja etuovesta kyytiin. Osa on jopa oppinut jo ettei se jokin tietty bussi ole se viimeinen vuoro maailmassa, vaan sen täyden bussin voi antaa mennä ja odottaa seuravaa mahdollisesti tyhjempää vuoroa. Joku viime hetken juoksija voi yrittää rynnätä takaovesta, mutta eivät ihmiset kuitenkaan tyhmiä ja sokeita ole (toivottavasti ainakaan).

Odotan suurella mielenkiinnolla ensi vuotta.

----------


## Koala

Eihän LE-bussi tuohon touhuun varmasti paras mahdollinen ole mutta ihmetykseni kohdistuu jälleen siihen miksi avorahastukseen ei sitten vaadittu täysmataluutta. Kun ei vaadittu niin ei ole liikennöitsijän tehtävä pohtia tätä vaan liikennöitsijä ostaa tietysti sopimuksenmukaista kalustoa jonka uskoo hyväksi omiin intresseihinsä. Ei ole HelBin tehtävä paikkailla HSL:n mokia.

----------


## kuukanko

Eiköhän täysmataluus ole loppujen lopuksi ihan kustannuskysymys. Tarjouskilpailussa käytetyllä pisteytyksellä tarjouksen vuosihinta olisi voinut olla kilpailukyvyn säilyttääkseen n. 230000 euroa kalliimpi, jos kalusto olisi ollut täysmatalaa ja keski- ja takaovina sivuliukuovet. Tuollaisella kalustolla saatu tarjous oli kuitenkin vuodessa yli 1,1 miljoonaa vuodessa kalliimpi kuin HelBin low entry -kalustolla tehty tarjous. Yhteiskunnan kannalta voi olla hyvinkin kokonaistaloudellisempaa ottaa ne vähän pidemmät pysäkkiajat, laittaa vuodessa ehkä 200000 euroa pidempien pysäkkiaikojen vaatimaan ylimääräiseen ruuhkavuoroon ja ne loput 900000 johonkin ihan muuhun joukkoliikennetarjontaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> On selvää, etteivät Scalan takaoven jyrkät rappuset sovellu sujuvaan sisäännousemiseen, mutta onko jossain sitten linjattu, että avorahastus tarkoittaisi myös takaoven käyttöä sisääntuloon?





> Liikenteen täsmällisyys lisääntyy ja matkanteko nopeutuu, sillä jonot lyhenevät, kun matkustajat voivat nousta bussiin myös muista kuin kuljettajan ovista.


Ainakin HSL on kirjoittanut ovet monikossa. Jokeria parempaa täysmatala- ja/tai nivelbussilinjaa en keksikään, täytyy kyllä todeta että olen totaalisesti pettynyt. Jos kaikessa tarpeeksi halpa hinta ratkaisee, voidaan kuvitella, mihin suuntaan HSL-liikenne tästä kehittyy, jos vaikkapa raitioliikennekin kilpailutetaan. Jos HSL olisi vaatinut parempaa kalustoa, mistä sitä tietää ettei siltikin olisi syntynyt hintakilpailua?

PS: Mistä voidaan olla varmoja, että takaovi tulee olemaan leveydeltään edes mahdollinen käyttää avorahastuksessa - onko sille mitään sääntöä? Eikös HSL kuitenkin maininnut hyvissä ajoin, että kaluston on sopeuduttava avorahastukseen? Jos minulta kysytään, LE ei vain sovi avorahastukseen, varsinkin, kun nykymalleissa on useampikin porras takana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuollaisella kalustolla saatu tarjous oli kuitenkin vuodessa yli 1,1 miljoonaa vuodessa kalliimpi kuin HelBin low entry -kalustolla tehty tarjous.


HelB:n talousosaamisesta onkin saatu lukea viime päivinä eri uutislähteistä. Ja ratkaisuksi näköjään tarjotaan taloustaiturien luotsaaman bussiyhtiön ujuttamista HKL-konserniin. Varmasti yhteiskunnan kannalta kokonaistaloudellisti edullista peliä, sehän on selvä se.  :Wink:

----------


## Koala

Niin... Kustannuskysymys on sitten taas jännä. Nyt ollaan "alihintaisia" ja HelB on siksi ongelmayhtiö ja jos hinta olisi korkeampi itkettäisiin bussiliikenteen hintatason loputtomasta noususta. Ihan nimiä mainitsematta...

----------


## risukasa

> Niin... Kustannuskysymys on sitten taas jännä. Nyt ollaan "alihintaisia" ja HelB on siksi ongelmayhtiö ja jos hinta olisi korkeampi itkettäisiin bussiliikenteen hintatason loputtomasta noususta. Ihan nimiä mainitsematta...


Ja Jokeri ketjuuntuu, mutta sitten kun siihen on tarjolla ratkaisuja, niin niitä ammutaan alas koska ei halutakaan maksaa siitä sujuvoitumisesta rahaa...

----------


## Koala

> Ja Jokeri ketjuuntuu, mutta sitten kun siihen on tarjolla ratkaisuja, niin niitä ammutaan alas koska ei halutakaan maksaa siitä sujuvoitumisesta rahaa...


Sepä se. Tulemme siihen miksi HSL ei vaatinut sopivampaa kalustoa.

----------


## vristo

> Ja Jokeri ketjuuntuu


Katsotaanpa ihan huvikseen, ketjuuntuuko HelBin valtakaudella. Eli vieläkö edellisen vuoron ohituskielto pätee? Täällä on todettu, ettei sellaista määrräystä ole ollut, ainakaan tilaajan taholta, mutta itse ajaessani ko. linjaa, vuosina 2006-2007, tällainen kielto oli ja sitä oli ehdottomasti noudatettava. Muutaman kerran rikoin ko. kieltoa kun Kehä I:sellä ajaessani edellisen vuoron perässä jouduin pysähtymään jokaisella pysäkille sen perään; lopulta ajoin ohi kun on homma ei tuntunut kovinkaan mielekkäältä (ajoin siis Westendinaseman suuntaan; kyydissäni oli aika vähän matkustajia). Sain toiminnastani moitteita silloin esimiesteni taholta (kun kerroin asian), enkä sen jälkeen rikkonut sääntöjä.

----------


## Nak

> Katsotaanpa ihan huvikseen, ketjuuntuuko HelBin valtakaudella. Eli vieläkö edellisen vuoron ohituskielto pätee? Täällä on todettu, ettei sellaista määrräystä ole ollut, ainakaan tilaajan taholta, mutta itse ajaessani ko. linjaa, vuosina 2006-2007, tällainen kielto oli ja sitä oli ehdottomasti noudatettava. Muutaman kerran rikoin ko. kieltoa kun Kehä I:sellä ajaessani edellisen vuoron perässä jouduin pysähtymään jokaisella pysäkille sen perään; lopulta ajoin ohi kun on homma ei tuntunut kovinkaan mielekkäältä (ajoin siis Westendinaseman suuntaan; kyydissäni oli aika vähän matkustajia). Sain toiminnastani moitteita silloin esimiesteni taholta (kun kerroin asian), enkä sen jälkeen rikkonut sääntöjä.


Sääntö on nykyään muuttunut siten että viimeisen välipisteen jälkeen saa ohittaa (leppävaara ja oulunkylä)
Onhan uuteen 550:n tulossa aktiivinen liikenteenohjaus eriasia miten se toimii?
Voiko 550:aa muuten jatkossa sanoa enää jokeriksi kun brändi muuttuu suuresti ja bussitkin muistuttaa porkkanasorvia?

----------


## risukasa

> Voiko 550:aa muuten jatkossa sanoa enää jokeriksi kun brändi muuttuu suuresti ja bussitkin muistuttaa porkkanasorvia?


Mitä tahansa voi kutsua Jokeriksi, oikeasti Jokeri kuitenkin tarkoittaa raideyhteyttä.

----------


## 339-DF

JOKERI tulee alunperin sanoista JOukkoliikenteen KEhämäinen Runkolinja.

----------


## Knightrider

> Voiko 550:aa muuten jatkossa sanoa enää jokeriksi kun brändi muuttuu suuresti ja bussitkin muistuttaa porkkanasorvia?


Jokeri-linja-nimitys on iskostunut kaupunkilaisten mieliin. Myös muille tuleville runkolinjoille olisi mukava saada persoonalliset nimet, ja mieluiten jotain muuta kuin HSL:n ehdottamat "Pokeri" ja "Poks". Uusi väritys etoo, ja omasta mielestäni nykyinen Jokeri-väri on tyylikäs ja erottuu entisestään, kun kaikista muista busseista tulee sinivalkoisia. Harmi, että se korvataan HSL:n "design-muotoilulla" sekä oranssin ja valkoisen yhdistelmällä.

----------


## risukasa

> JOKERI tulee alunperin sanoista JOukkoliikenteen KEhämäinen Runkolinja.


Tuo olisi JOKERY (engl. vitsailu, kuvaa nykyistä bussiviritelmää aika hyvin  :Wink: ). JOKERI on _JOukkoliikenteen KEhämäinen RaideInvestointi_.

----------


## 339-DF

> JOKERI on _JOukkoliikenteen KEhämäinen RaideInvestointi_.


Ihan hauska yritys. Mutta Wikipedia on tällaisissa spesifeissä asioissa ihan vitsi. Käydäänkö kirjoitamassa sinne, että oikeasti Jokeri tulee siitä, kun konsultti kosteassa saunaillassa sanoi, että Jokainen On Kerran Eksynyt Ruuhkassa Istumapaikalle? Ilman lähdettä, niin kuin tää nykyinenkin viritelmä. Katsotaan, kuinka kauan se on siellä. Vai pitäiskö saman tien mennä korjaamaan tieto oikeaksi?  :Wink: 

Mulla on jostain vuodelta 1992 oleva HKL:n Jokeri-esiselvitys, jossa toi lyhenne on selitetty. Silloin Jokeri oli itsestäänselvästi vain ratikka, ei vielä ollut keksitty ajaa sitä busseilla.

---------- Viesti lisätty 1.7.2012 kello 1:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 30.6.2012 kello 22:13 ----------

Tässä olisi vuoden 2002 yleiskaavakartta: www.hel.fi/static/ksv/www/YK2002_fin.pdf Sinne on merkitty joukkoliikenteen kehämäinen runkolinja eli jokeri. Ei tarvitse kiistellä tästä enempää. Kävinpä huvikseni ja tapojeni vastaisesti peukaloimassa Wikipediaakin.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mulla on jostain vuodelta 1992 oleva HKL:n Jokeri-esiselvitys, jossa toi lyhenne on selitetty. Silloin Jokeri oli itsestäänselvästi vain ratikka, ei vielä ollut keksitty ajaa sitä busseilla.


Jos lyhenne on selitetty sanalla runkolinja selvityksessä vuodelta 1992, olisi syytä viitata siihen, ei kaavakarttaan vuodelta 2002, kuten Wikipedian viite nyt on.

Edellinen versio Wikipedia-sivusta oli lähteistetty minun Jokeria käsittelevään artikkeliini Kaupunkiliikenne.net-sivustollani, jossa väitän lyhenteen lähteeksi sanan raideinvestointi. En valitettavasti ole lähteistänyt artikkeliani tieteellisesti täsmällisin lähtein, mutta muistan raideinvestointi-sanan lyhenteen selitykseksi kahdesta lähteestä. Alkuperäisestä Jokeri-suunnitelmasta vuodelta 1990 (siis aiemmin kuin vuoden 1992 selvitys) ja Anssi Joutsiniemen kirjasta Ei kenenkään Helsinki. Joutsiniemi on tehnyt kirjansa tieteellisellä lähteistyksellä ja muistaakseni viittasi samaan vuoden 1990 suunnitelmaan jonka itsekin tunnen. Valitettavasti kumpikaan näistä teoksista ei ole työhuoneeni kirjahyllyssä, vaan vanhempien asioiden varastossa kellarissa, joten en nyt kykene tarkistamaan näitä asioita.

Kirjahyllystäni löytyi YTV:n poikittaisen joukkoliikenteen selvitys vuodelta 1994 (C 1994:5). Tässä paperissa esitetään, että Jokeri tehdään bussilinjana ja vasta myöhemmin raitiotienä. Paperi ei selitä siinä käytettyjä lyhenteitä Jokeri ja Pokeri. Molemmat lienevät mukana jo edellisen vuoden poikittaisliikenneselvityksessä (B 1993:5), jota minulla ei ole käsilläni.

Rohkenenkin väittää, että Pentti Santaharjun alkuperäinen nimitys, josta Jokeri-lyhenne on tullut, on ollut raideinvestointi. Santaharjun (HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja vuonna 1990) suunnitelma oli nimenomaan raitiotie ja koko suunnitelman kantava idea ja lähtökohta on, että linja on raideratkaisu. Ja sen verran Santaharjua tunsin, ettei hän olisi edes esittänyt bussin mahdollisuutta, koska hän ymmärsi kaikki ne bussin ongelmat, jotka Bussi-Jokerilla ovat toteutuneet.

1993 suunnittelujohtajaksi tullut Seppo Vepsäläinen ei pitänyt raitioteistä vaan metrosta ja muutti Jokeri-suunnitelman bussiksi. Tällöin on tietenkin syntynyt tarve keksiä lyhenteelle selitys, joka ei sido lyhennettä raitiotiehen. Onhan runkolinja-sanassakin I-kirjain, joskin sanan keskellä.

Mutta kuten sanoin, nyt olen muistikuvien varassa. Sillä 1990-luvun alun dokumentteja ei löydy internetin ihmemaasta. Eikä ihan helposti muualtakaan. Vaikka tämänkin asian historia on jo yli 20 vuotta vanhaa ja silti ajankohtaista, niin vanhoja dokumentteja ei pidetä ajankohtaisina vaan ne on yleensä poistettu eli hävitetty helposti saatavilla olevista kirjastoista ja arkistoista. Eli saa oikaista, jos lähteet löytyvät.

Antero

----------


## Jykke

> Luulen etteivät ihmiset niin tyhmiä ole etteivätkö tajuaisi että on helpompi nousta keski- ja etuovesta kyytiin.


Älä aliarvioi ihmisten typeryyttä.

Kun itse olen ollut ratin takan on tullut nähtyä mm. että yritetään rynnätä etuovesta sisään rattaiden kanssa...

----------


## sm3

> Älä aliarvioi ihmisten typeryyttä.
> 
> Kun itse olen ollut ratin takan on tullut nähtyä mm. että yritetään rynnätä etuovesta sisään rattaiden kanssa...


Ehkei pitäisi.  :Laughing:  Luulisin että 10 prosentilla ihmisistä tapahtuu jotain korvien välissä kun he kulkevat ulkona. 80% on sitä samaa karjaa, joka etenee kuin pillastunut lauma eteenpäin silmät suurina suu vaahdoten. loput 10 prosenttia yrittävät mm. tunkea lastenrattaiden kanssa etuovesta. 

Elikkä matkustajista jopa 10% kykenee jonkinlaiseen ajatteluun ja päättelyyn sekä suunnitelmallisuuteen. Puhun usein tästä ryhmästä, ja liitän mm. harrastajat siihen.

----------


## ultrix

> Jokeri-linja-nimitys on iskostunut kaupunkilaisten mieliin. Myös muille tuleville runkolinjoille olisi mukava saada persoonalliset nimet, ja mieluiten jotain muuta kuin HSL:n ehdottamat "Pokeri" ja "Poks". Uusi väritys etoo, ja omasta mielestäni nykyinen Jokeri-väri on tyylikäs ja erottuu entisestään, kun kaikista muista busseista tulee sinivalkoisia. Harmi, että se korvataan HSL:n "design-muotoilulla" sekä oranssin ja valkoisen yhdistelmällä.


Pokeri on ymmärtääkseni Pasilan oma kehämäinen raideinvestointi = raide-58, mutta mikä on Poks?

----------


## chauffer

> Älä aliarvioi ihmisten typeryyttä.
> 
> Kun itse olen ollut ratin takan on tullut nähtyä mm. että yritetään rynnätä etuovesta sisään rattaiden kanssa...


Minun kyytiin on kerran nostettu (yksin!) lastenrattaat Volvo 8700:n takimmaisesta ovesta.  :Laughing:  Matka ei tosin jatkunut sen jälkeen vaikka suoritus olikin kunnioitettava...

----------


## aki

Nyt kun tulee kerran scaloja joissa siis takana portaat ja yksilehtinen ovi, niin järkevintä on hoitaa avorahastus niin että kaikista ovista ulos, mutta vain edestä ja keskeltä sisälle. Toivottavasti nämä scalat kuitenkin tulevat 2-lehtisllä etuovilla, muuten menee kyllä hankalaksi jos kapeasta etuovesta jonotetaan ulos ja sisään! Selvää kuitenkin on että jatkossa jokeri tulee olemaan pummimatkustajien suosiossa, siitä on hyvät vaihtoyhteydet lähijuniin ja metroon joilla pummimatkustamista voi jatkaa, eikä tarkastajistakaan hirveästi ole pelkoa ainakaan ruuhka-aikoina kun autot ovat melkoisen täysiä!

----------


## chauffer

> Toivottavasti nämä scalat kuitenkin tulevat 2-lehtisllä etuovilla


Jo kaikki 12-sarjan Scalatkin Helbillä 2-lehtisillä etuovilla, eiköhän nuokin tule niillä..  :Cool:

----------


## Knightrider

> Pokeri on ymmärtääkseni Pasilan oma kehämäinen raideinvestointi = raide-58, mutta mikä on Poks?


 Tämä mainittiin ainakin siinä HSL:n runkolinjojen brändiä koskevassa suhteellisen tuoreessa julkaisussa, jota en valitettavasti jaksa etsiä. Olisiko se sitten nimiehdotus Vuosaari-Malmi-Myyrmäki-linjalle?



> Nyt kun tulee kerran scaloja joissa siis takana portaat ja yksilehtinen ovi, niin järkevintä on hoitaa avorahastus niin että kaikista ovista ulos, mutta vain edestä ja keskeltä sisälle. Toivottavasti nämä scalat kuitenkin tulevat 2-lehtisllä etuovilla, muuten menee kyllä hankalaksi jos kapeasta etuovesta jonotetaan ulos ja sisään! Selvää kuitenkin on että jatkossa jokeri tulee olemaan pummimatkustajien suosiossa, siitä on hyvät vaihtoyhteydet lähijuniin ja metroon joilla pummimatkustamista voi jatkaa, eikä tarkastajistakaan hirveästi ole pelkoa ainakaan ruuhka-aikoina kun autot ovat melkoisen täysiä!


Aika hukkaan jää avorahastuksen hyöty, kun puoli bussia tulee olemaan tupaten täynnä - ja muista myös, että tällä hetkellä matkustajavirta valuu täydessä bussissa etuovelta keskiovelle päin, nyt matkustajia tulee myös keskiovelta eteenpäin. Suhteellisen ahtaassa Scalassa, lastenvaunut ja portaat (myös keskiovelta taakse johtavat) mukaan niin on aikamoinen soppa keskellä ruuhka-aikaa..

----------


## Safka

Poks?



> Tämä mainittiin ainakin siinä HSL:n runkolinjojen brändiä koskevassa suhteellisen tuoreessa julkaisussa, jota en valitettavasti jaksa etsiä. Olisiko se sitten nimiehdotus Vuosaari-Malmi-Myyrmäki-linjalle?


Taitavat HSL:n suunnittelijat olla sitä ikäluokkaa, että ovat kakarana katsoneet tätä taikuria  :Smile: 




> Etsi vaan. Minä ainakin haluaisin kovasti nähdä, missä tuollaista puhutaan.


Tai sitten joku muu  :Very Happy: 

Mikäs siinä, että suunnittelijoiden kahvipöydässä joku linja on poks, kun kerran Jokeri ja Pokerikin ovat pitkänlinjan runkolinjahaaveita. Mutta jos poks oikeasti on johonkin julkaisuun päätynyt, niin sietäisi miettiä koko julkaisun luotettavuutta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä mainittiin ainakin siinä HSL:n runkolinjojen brändiä koskevassa suhteellisen tuoreessa julkaisussa, jota en valitettavasti jaksa etsiä.


Etsi vaan. Minä ainakin haluaisin kovasti nähdä, missä tuollaista puhutaan.

----------


## hylje

> Aika hukkaan jää avorahastuksen hyöty, kun puoli bussia tulee olemaan tupaten täynnä - ja muista myös, että tällä hetkellä matkustajavirta valuu täydessä bussissa etuovelta keskiovelle päin, nyt matkustajia tulee myös keskiovelta eteenpäin. Suhteellisen ahtaassa Scalassa, lastenvaunut ja portaat (myös keskiovelta taakse johtavat) mukaan niin on aikamoinen soppa keskellä ruuhka-aikaa..


Täyttä bussia ei juuri minkäänlaisella rahastuksella korjata, mutta avorahastuksella sentään pysäkillä voi mennä vähän jouhevammin. LE-autoon mahtuu kuitenkin iso seisomatila etupyörien ja moottoritilan välille, jos tukkeutumista halutaan lievittää.

Tallinnassa voi melko edullisesti töllistellä paikallista avorahastusta takakorkeisiin (ja täyskorkeisiin) busseihin, toimii mielestäni mainiosti. LE-autoissa on järjestään iso seisomatila matalassa osassa.

----------


## Nak

> LE-autoissa on järjestään iso seisomatila matalassa osassa.


Mielestäni voisi olla hyvä tarkastella tilannetta jossa keskioven ja etuakselin välissä olisi 2+1 penkkirivit, 550:ssa matkan keskipituus on niin lyhyt että maailma ei kaadu kolmen vai neljän istumapaikan puutteeseen verrattuna siihen, kuinka paljon seisomatila avartuu tälläisellä ratkaisulla  :Smile:  lippuautomaatin voisin kuvitella jommankumman etupyöräkotelon päälle?

----------


## late-

> mutta muistan raideinvestointi-sanan lyhenteen selitykseksi kahdesta lähteestä. Alkuperäisestä Jokeri-suunnitelmasta vuodelta 1990 (siis aiemmin kuin vuoden 1992 selvitys) ja Anssi Joutsiniemen kirjasta Ei kenenkään Helsinki.


Ainakin Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston selvityksiä -sarjan julkaisun L 1990:6 nimi on "Joukkoliikenteen kehämäinen runkolinja (Jokeri)". Suunnitelma on tehty KSV:llä ja HKL:ltä on ollut mukana pari suunnittelijaa.




> Joutsiniemi on tehnyt kirjansa tieteellisellä lähteistyksellä ja muistaakseni viittasi samaan vuoden 1990 suunnitelmaan jonka itsekin tunnen.


Joutsiniemi esittää mainiossa kirjassaan, että raitioteiden kehittäminen mm. raideleveyttä vaihtamalla olisi Keski-Euroopassa yleinen kehityspolku. Vaikka arvostankin sekä Joutsiniemeä että kirjaa, kirja ei taida olla aivan virheetön ja täydellisesti viitteistetty.




> Rohkenenkin väittää, että Pentti Santaharjun alkuperäinen nimitys, josta Jokeri-lyhenne on tullut, on ollut raideinvestointi. Santaharjun (HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja vuonna 1990) suunnitelma oli nimenomaan raitiotie ja koko suunnitelman kantava idea ja lähtökohta on, että linja on raideratkaisu.


Täällä Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa olen kuullut väitettävän ettei Santaharjukaan varsinaisesti olisi Jokeria kiirehtinyt.'

----------


## hezec

> Etsi vaan. Minä ainakin haluaisin kovasti nähdä, missä tuollaista puhutaan.


Jokeri Pokeri Poks: Runkobussilinjastosuunnitelma 2012-2022, sivu 75 (PDF 78/117). Itse kyllä olettaisin, etteivät nuo yritäkään olla oikeita nimiehdotuksia, vaan kuvaavat vain vaihtoehtoa brändätä kaikki runkolinjat omilla nimillä ja väreillä. Mutta tätä nyt ei ilmeisesti olla muutenkaan tekemässä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Itse kyllä olettaisin, etteivät nuo yritäkään olla oikeita nimiehdotuksia, vaan kuvaavat vain vaihtoehtoa brändätä kaikki runkolinjat omilla nimillä ja väreillä.


Näin juurikin. Kuten kuvan otsikko kertoo, ne ovat esimerkkejä brändihierarkioista.

----------


## Knightrider

> Näin juurikin. Kuten kuvan otsikko kertoo, ne ovat esimerkkejä brändihierarkioista.


Asian voi tulkita myös nimeämisehdotuksenakin.



> Mielestäni voisi olla hyvä tarkastella tilannetta jossa keskioven ja etuakselin välissä olisi 2+1 penkkirivit, 550:ssa matkan keskipituus on niin lyhyt että maailma ei kaadu kolmen vai neljän istumapaikan puutteeseen verrattuna siihen, kuinka paljon seisomatila avartuu tälläisellä ratkaisulla  lippuautomaatin voisin kuvitella jommankumman etupyöräkotelon päälle?


Telibussilla on kaksi etua verrattuna niveleen: kustannus sekä istumapaikat/seisomapaikat-suhde. Nivelbussi tarjoaa sekä enemmän istuma- että seisomapaikkoja kuin ehdotuksesi. Toki 2+1 toimii HKL:n ratikoissa, mutta nehän ovatkin pitkiä nivelratikoita. Ja kyllä minä esimerkiksi mieluummin ratikassa seison, kuin bussissa, oli matkan pituus mikä hyvänsä. Nyt ongelma on telibussit itse, ei niiden paikat. Koska telibussit tulevat joka tapauksessa, on korjattava kaikki muut ongelmat, kuten ollaankin tekemässä liikenteenvalvojan ja reitin pikkukorjailuiden kautta. Paras ehdotus, mitä joku laittoi, oli töyssyjen poistaminen.

Jokerin matkustajamäärien odotetaan nousevan reilusti. Jokerilla on jo kaksi apulinjaa, 52A ja 550B. Jokerin syksy-talvi-kevät-liikenne tapahtuu tällä hetkellä jopa 3 (vai 2,5?) minuutin vuorovälillä Leppävaara-Itäkeskus-välillä. Mitä tehdään, jos kapasiteetti taas loppuu? Uusi apulinja? Lisää vuoroja 52A:lle? Joka tapauksessa valittiin halvin vaihtoehto, ja se saattaa kostautua tulevaisuudessa. Liikenteenohjaajan palkka on vielä pieni juttu, mutta se saattaa olla vasta alkusoittoa. Raide-Jokeri ei olosuhteista johtuen auta asiaa vielä tällä vuosikymmenellä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Asian voi tulkita myös nimeämisehdotuksenakin.


Kyllä kontekstista on aika selvä, ettei niitä ole tarkoitettu oikeiksi linjojen nimiksi.

----------


## Nak

> Mielestäni voisi olla hyvä tarkastella tilannetta jossa keskioven ja etuakselin välissä olisi 2+1 penkkirivit, 550:ssa matkan keskipituus on niin lyhyt että maailma ei kaadu kolmen vai neljän istumapaikan puutteeseen verrattuna siihen, kuinka paljon seisomatila avartuu tälläisellä ratkaisulla





> Telibussilla on kaksi etua verrattuna niveleen: kustannus sekä istumapaikat/seisomapaikat-suhde. Nivelbussi tarjoaa sekä enemmän istuma- että seisomapaikkoja kuin ehdotuksesi. Toki 2+1 toimii HKL:n ratikoissa, mutta nehän ovatkin pitkiä nivelratikoita. Ja kyllä minä esimerkiksi mieluummin ratikassa seison, kuin bussissa, oli matkan pituus mikä hyvänsä.


Matkustin tänään helb 1207:lla joka on suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä yksyhteen 550:lle tulevien Scalojen kanssa. Jos penkit muutettaisiin 2+1 muotoon etumatalassa osassa, istumapaikat vähenisi kahdella (kolmella jos karsittaisiin myös selkämenosuuntaan penkki) jos paikat niistettäisiin kuljettajan puolelta autoa + klaffi-istuin. Jos taas kaikki penkit korvattaisiin seinään kiinnitettävillä klaffeilla, seisomatilaa tulisi tuplasti eikä istumapaikoistakaan tarvitsi tinkiä, mikäli laskee klaffit "oikeiksi" istuimiksi. 550:ssa joko on istumapaikkoja tai ei, mitkä ovat silloin todennäköisyys lukemat että juuri ne kaksi paikkaa ovat aina silloin vapaana kun "minä" astun sinne bussiin ?

----------


## Aleksi.K

Raaka fakta on se että Jokerille olisi pitänyt ilman muuta tilata kokomatalia niveliä tai vähintään kokomatalia telejä. Nyt homma mokataan totaalisesti reisille hankkimalla scaloja. Samalla mokataan osittain hieno idea avorahastuksesta kun takaovesta vain poistutaan. Alunperinkään ei olisi pitänyt olla edes vaihtoehtona telit kilpailutuksessa, koska tottakai nyt sitten hankitaan autoja, jotka eivät vain kyseisen linjan luonteeseen sovi. Ehkä sitten joskus 2200-luvulla homma voi toimia kun raiteet on saatu, tai sitten ei sillonkaan..

----------


## bussifriikki

Ei kai oikeasti ole tulossa Jokeri Pokeri Poks?

----------


## hylje

No ei. Nollajokeria on välillä kutsuttu Pokeriksi, meneehän se Pasilaan. Virallisessa tiedotuksessa se on nollajokeri.

----------

